# raging planet of dandelion.



## Mark Evans (16 Oct 2009)

here's the first shot from my new Canon MP-E 65mm f2.8 1-5x Macro Lens.

it's a dedicated macro lens, which give stunning results. before judging this, just go and pick a dandelion head and look at closely, then look at this shot. this was @ 1x the lens go's up to 5x! I'm blown away with what it can do. cant wait to shoot some fish and plants   . 

i always love winter time for images, spiders webs, ice, so i think I'll be pretty busy in the coming months!


----------



## JamesM (16 Oct 2009)

Schhhweeeeet


----------



## Garuf (16 Oct 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## samc (16 Oct 2009)

wow

thats the buisness


----------



## Mark Evans (16 Oct 2009)

cheers dudes.

one more. slightly larger.





pulling it out was a pain.....remember, these are tiny.


----------



## aaronnorth (16 Oct 2009)

amazing.... make sure you are clicking on the pictures people! They are mega


----------



## Mark Evans (16 Oct 2009)

cheers Aaron,  ever wondered what the centre of a dandelion head looks like?.... 

i knew the blue background was meant for other stuff that aquarium shots.   

i've give you warts and all shot....dust. F16....not good for dust on such magnification. 5x

i'm guessing this thread is for techy folk.the 'burst' of light is from the flowery thingy.


----------



## JamesM (16 Oct 2009)

Wow!


----------



## Stu Worrall (16 Oct 2009)

wow, great pics mark.  thats one hell of a lens there.  I guess youre using the flash heads to get the F16?


----------



## Mark Evans (16 Oct 2009)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> wow, great pics mark. thats one hell of a lens there. I guess youre using the flash heads to get the F16?



stu, you cant imagine how much light is need with this lens. it's F2.8 through out, but at 5 x magnification, the light requirements is frighting. with both 200w heads it's struggling. i took the softbox off and placed both heads real close just to get light. 

from what i've read, it's canon's ultimate macro lens, and i think it shows. my efforts are nothing compared to some i've seen taken with this bad boy, but i'll learn

focusing is simply...move the camera backwards and forwards. no auto focus. and @ 2.8 it's manic! F16 shows  i need a sensor clean   .


----------



## Stu Worrall (16 Oct 2009)

lol! I thought it might be a case of that.  Ive seen them mounted on racks which are geared to slowly roll the whole calera forwards and backwards for the focus. Such a tight DOF but such an ace lens!


----------



## Mark Evans (16 Oct 2009)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> lol! I thought it might be a case of that. Ive seen them mounted on racks which are geared to slowly roll the whole calera forwards and backwards for the focus



weve read the same things me thinks.   i was partially put off by this, but when i read you can hand hold it outdoors in daylight, it swung me. with additional light indoors, it's manageable.


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Oct 2009)

Great photos Mark  nice lens too


----------



## Mark Evans (17 Oct 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Great photos Mark  nice lens too



cheers paulo. i'm taking it outdoors today.


----------



## Mark Evans (17 Oct 2009)

i've been to mothers garden this morning. I've been on my hands and knees and in some strange position trying to get images. 

when looking through this lens, life looks so different. mosses look like trees and insects look like horses.

it turns out, this is tricky to use even with slight breeze, but once you've got to grips with it it becomes second nature.

ooo, i also cleaned my sensor.the images are @f2.8 so look a little soft.


----------



## James Marshall (17 Oct 2009)

Mark. those shots are incredible.
A collection of these sort of images would make an excellent book.

Cheers,
James


----------



## Mark Evans (17 Oct 2009)

cheers james.    i am in pure heaven at the moment. to see life in a different perspective is just stunning. A bugs life.

here's one of a flower from the back garden. it's tiny in reality (as are all the other shots) but you can see the pollen on the head   this isn't even the closest setting.





sorry folks, for the mad influx of images, but i'm a kid in a sweet shop at the mo.


----------



## paul.in.kendal (17 Oct 2009)

Those are remarkable images - the last one especially, Mark.  Will you be able to capture such super detail on a fish, d'you think?


----------



## samc (17 Oct 2009)

i love these photos mark. 

it would be good to print some onto a canvas. id have them on my wall any day


----------



## Gill (17 Oct 2009)

Amazing Shots, Loving the Dandelion and the moss


----------



## Mark Evans (17 Oct 2009)

thanks you all.



			
				paul.in.kendal said:
			
		

> Will you be able to capture such super detail on a fish, d'you think?



it's a possibility. they will need to swim close to the front glass. i can get fast shutter speeds, it's the focusing that will hinder me, but with patience i reckon it's a reality. I'll only be able to get foreground shots of plants. mosses, riccia pearling and they would be completely different to everything else i've done. it may not work though. 



			
				samc said:
			
		

> it would be good to print some onto a canvas. id have them on my wall any day



cheers sam. i plan on printing one or 2 myself.



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> Loving the Dandelion and the moss



thanks gill.


----------



## paul.in.kendal (17 Oct 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> thanks you all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't wait to see you try - shrimp will be in-credible!


----------



## aquaticmaniac (17 Oct 2009)

Fantastic. The dandelion head is mind blowing. 

I think I've turned a shade of green as well


----------



## George Farmer (17 Oct 2009)

Kudos on both the lens and photography.  That's some mad DoF!


----------



## TDI-line (17 Oct 2009)

Cool snaps Mr Saint.


----------



## Mark Evans (17 Oct 2009)

thanks peeps. 

ok, last one for a bit. it's a fuscia flower. 

i've been looking under the sofa, behind the dresser looking for spiders


----------



## JamesM (17 Oct 2009)

Schwing!


----------



## samc (17 Oct 2009)

ahh that one is ace. that would look ace on a white wall. 

bet its quite fun looking for things to shoot


----------



## Mark Evans (18 Oct 2009)

samc said:
			
		

> bet its quite fun looking for things to shoot



yep.

i tried peering into my 60 cm tank. i don't have much to play with, only stuff in the foreground. so it looks like HC is the only thing I'll capture. bubbles should look huge. 

this shot isn't a strange attempt at iwagumi. the larger pebbles are exactly that. just pebbles. the smaller stuff is fine grade sand   i went closer still and the sand looked like pebbles. it does take you into another world.


----------



## Garuf (18 Oct 2009)

You want to be careful, Mark. One of my friends posted all of his A level photography work onto Flikr only to a couple of weeks later see them being sold on canvas' in a shopping centre!


----------



## aaronnorth (18 Oct 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> You want to be careful, Mark. One of my friends posted all of his A level photography work onto Flikr only to a couple of weeks later see them being sold on canvas' in a shopping centre!



I have seen that too, albeit being sold online but still as bad. 


I love the fuscia flower. cant wait to see some aquatic shots with it


----------



## Garuf (18 Oct 2009)

It makes me so angry every time I see them being offered up in shopping centres and online, I really feel for the artists who almost doubtlessly see none of the profits or even any recognition. I'm certain it's illegal, to boot.

Really, really good photos Mark, I'd love to see some fish under that lens.


----------



## George Farmer (18 Oct 2009)

If you publish your hi-res images public online then it's no surprise certain folk lacking integrity will take advantage...  

I'm certain Mark is wiser than that.  

Super shots, Mark.  That lens really does open up a whole new world of creative potential.  Nice one.


----------



## Mark Evans (18 Oct 2009)

hey, i'm not really bothered. hi res or not. i like to share. TBH, these really aren't good enough to be put on a wall. good look to those who try. actually it'd bring a little smile to my face. 

help your self people.


----------



## John Starkey (18 Oct 2009)

Wow nice,that's one nice lens mark,
regards john.


----------



## Mark Evans (18 Oct 2009)

cheers John.

i've just checked exactly how deep into a tank i can shoot. it's not a lot, but i've got at least 6 inches. so fish shots are definite yes,as will be shrimp so is HC and moss in foreground.


----------

